# Ford 655C...No Reverse!



## rjmannex (May 5, 2017)

Bought this and seller told me that sometimes it seems to "stick" before it goes into gear and then it will either go slowly, or rapidly, into gear. He said it tends to do it more when cold and has done it for many years. OF COURSE, tonight it wouldn't go into reverse when we were taking it off trailer. Driver said he suspected solenoid or shuttle control as it was plenty strong in forward gears, and reverse when he loaded it earlier.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy rjmannex, welcome to the tractor forum.

Is the back-up alarm sounding when you shift into reverse? If the backup alarm is not sounding, it would mean the reverse solenoid valve on the shuttle are not getting power from the forward/reverse shift switch. 

Follow the wires from the shuttle shifter down to the solenoid valves. Have a second person move the shuttle shift (with key on). Put your fingers on the solenoids. You should be able to feel the solenoids actuate. If you have a multi-meter, you can also check for voltage applied to the solenoids.


----------

